# thinking about a new cattin boat



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

ha ha, 2 things wrong here. That ain't no cat boat and if you just got divorced, chance are she's got your money. lol 

Bill


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

He's thinking of trolling for something else. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Oldfox1939 said:


> He's thinking of trolling for something else. Hmmmmmmmm.


Beaver?


----------



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

here Kitty Kitty Kitty ,  .


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Anyone laughing at that boat for a cat boat has never seen the Cat a Lac on the Ohio river 

Pretty close except for the rod holders.


----------

